# Does Anyone use Pam to keep snow from Sticking?



## djlen

I took my question regarding snow clogging the exit shoot to a repair shop for snow blowers. I was told by a number of people that you can use Pam or other non-stick sprays on the shoot and also on the tines to keep snow from building up during snow clearing. 
Has anyone tried this or other products for this purpose and if so how did it work?


----------



## micah68kj

Yes, we do. Actually, I use the cheapest generic cooking spray I can find. It all performs the same function. Some guys use all different kinds of stuff. Some use WD-40, pure silicone, etc. Some of that stuff can be really spendy. There are specially-made sprays for water/snow repellent that are downright exorbitant in price. Maybe if I were in an area that was bombarded with snow I might use something else but where I am cooking spray is fine. Food Lion.


----------



## djlen

I kind of was thinking along the same lines. Get the cheapest stuff available. How often does it have to be applied? With each snowfall? Or when it seems to need re-application? 
Thanks, btw for the reply.


----------



## micah68kj

Oh. Sorry. Yes. i apply it each time I use any of my snowblowers, single or two stage. If they get used they get sprayed. I spray the chute, the impellers, augers and inside of the bucket. Usually try to have a decent coat of good wax on the outside so snow won't stick as well.


----------



## Mac

*Chute spray*

Would'nt it be cheaper to just get a spray bottle and fill it with vegetable oil? spray that on everytime ?


----------



## micah68kj

Probably right, Mac. Never thought of doing that. But, thinkig about it we don't have any vegetable oil. The little bit of frying we do we use bacon grease. Sometimes I'll cut up a couple potatoes and some onion and have some good ol' fried taters. 
But, I'm digressing. Back to the spray bottle. Probably way cheaper than a spray can but I can't tell you how long I've had my can out there in the garage. Probably going on four years.

Maybe when that can runs out I'll try bacon grease on the blowers as well.


----------



## Pathfinder13

Personally I use spray silicon down in the impeller housing because of the impeller kit rubber contacting it slightly. The silicone seems to help reduce drag, and then I use ski wax on the inside surface of the chute. The silicone probably not any better than cooking spray but I have a ton of it and happy with using it...but the ski wax I am hundred percent sure of the fact that it is actually formulated for cold snow, super slippery, and durable.


----------



## djlen

Hmmmmm, ski wax on the outside and just about anything on the inside. Sounds like a plan and I'll bet I won't have the issues with the snow clogging the chute like I did the last time I used it.


----------



## Pathfinder13

djlen said:


> Hmmmmm, ski wax on the outside and just about anything on the inside. Sounds like a plan and I'll bet I won't have the issues with the snow clogging the chute like I did the last time I used it.


No.. Ski Wax on the INSIDE surface of the chute to make the snow fly without friction drag. Of course, the paint should be decent in there for the wax. Ski Wax is formulated for durability and super slippery at cold temperature.

Whatever spray you want anywhere else. 

I use regular car wax on the outsise surfaces. Like Kit or Turtle wax or whatever brand you happen to be using.


----------



## Duff Daddy

I use fluid film. I love that stuff, absolutely amazing


----------



## micah68kj

I'm still kicking around the bacon grease idea.


----------



## djlen

Duff Daddy said:


> I use fluid film. I love that stuff, absolutely amazing


Ok, what is fluid film?


----------



## Duff Daddy

Fluid Film® | Corrosion Preventative, Lubricant and Rust Inhibitor

Its amazing product made, you can get it off line or at a Deere Dealer. Its made from lanolin oil (sheeps wool) and holy **** it works awesome. I had it on my plow (sprayed feb 2009, and it was still "wet looking" sept of 09) and loved it, I undercoated a bunch of cars with sprayers, and 5gal bucket


----------



## snow miser

micah68kj said:


> I'm still kicking around the bacon grease idea.


 I wonder if you spray bacon grease on the muffler or something it will smell like bacon while snowblowing.


----------



## Kielbasa

Won't bacon grease BLOCK THE ARTERIES? 

I really like the idea of the ski wax. But when I searched it, I got so many different types as far as temperature. Not sure which way to go. 

What brand name and temperature are guys using?


----------



## djlen

Does this Fluid film stuff have any down side? Sounds like just what I want. Easily applied and from what you guys say, quite effective. 
How long does an application last. 
Also some feedback on PAM as an alternative would be helpful.


----------



## Prof100

Duff Daddy said:


> Fluid Film® | Corrosion Preventative, Lubricant and Rust Inhibitor
> 
> Its amazing product made, you can get it off line or at a Deere Dealer. Its made from lanolin oil (sheeps wool) and holy **** it works awesome. I had it on my plow (sprayed feb 2009, and it was still "wet looking" sept of 09) and loved it, I undercoated a bunch of cars with sprayers, and 5gal bucket


After reading your recommendation I searched for other reviews. I just got back from O'Reilly auto parts with 2 cans. Snowblower chute, impeller, auger and housing are now sprayed. One web site that sells it says the Fluid Film works great on snowblowers to prevent snow from sticking but stated it may have to be reapplied before each use. Below is the FAQ:
_Q. Does Fluid Film work on snow blowers, snowmobiles, shovels and other snow removal equipment?_
_A. Yes, it will prevent snow from sticking to the surface. Application may be required prior to each use.
_









EDIT: I went back today and picked up the last can of Fluid Film they had in stock. I am going to spray it on all the bare steel implements I have in my house and shop.


----------



## djlen

Interesting. I went to Pep Boys and they looked at me like I had two heads. Didn't have a clue what I was talking about. I think I'm gonna have to order it on line.


----------



## Prof100

djlen said:


> Interesting. I went to Pep Boys and they looked at me like I had two heads. Didn't have a clue what I was talking about. I think I'm gonna have to order it on line.


The O'reilly counter guys had the same goofy look when I asked. I checked on the O'reilly website and it showed in stock at the local store. I also printed out the associated Sku and the counter person looked it up in his store inventory. They had 3 cans. Price was $10 each (on sale). Sprays on like a charm and coats the surfaces.


----------



## r2d

Fluid film or newish product called plow slick. It's a once a year paint that comes in clear. IT works.


----------



## Gondo

Fluid film is available pretty much anywhere. It's a fairly natural product and works wonders. 

It's the best anti rust penetrant available. I'm an electrician and use it on my tools. Amazing and never saw any product work like it. Every tradesman has his so called secret like cutting fluid, WD-40, hydraulic fluid, etc... Nothing works like fluid film. 

That being said I never had a snowblower chute clog before. I currently own a Toro snowblower and never have clogging issues. I can go through 10ft deep drifts or wet slushy snow with no problem. I guess their anti-clogging system works then. 

I wonder what is causing your chutes to clog?


----------



## nwcove

micah68kj said:


> I'm still kicking around the bacon grease idea.


geez, if i tried that, snow would be the last thing that i would worry bout clogging the chute !! would a stick clear a racoon or feral cat carcass out of the chute ? :wacko:


----------



## sscotsman

Never used any of these, never will..
dont see any need for it, and it seems like it would wear away in 2 minutes..especially in the chute with all that fast-moving snow moving through it..

meh, im not sold.

Scot


----------



## PolarNorth

Well, I'm always willing to try things out, so after reading this thread tonight I ran out to O'Reilly Auto Parts and picked up a can of Fluid Film figuring it's at least worth seeing what it can do.


----------



## AriensProMike

I never use the bacon grease. I think it would invite rodents that may end up under the engine shroud. Ski wax sounds good.


----------



## r2d

Fluid film! Buy it in a spray can, or with a applicator brush or a gallon. You'll Start Using It everywhere! Great to use on everything before you store your blower too. I use it on a fleet of toro single stage blowers. No clogging here. They are subjected to salt and calcium chloride every snowfall. Great for rust prevention too. Keeps nuts and bolts easy to take on and off when things break. Love the stuff. I put it on my samwiches too. I'm silly like that! Well.........that's a lie. But I have coated some outdoor metal sconces and they look like new year round. Ok. I'm done. Looking forward to winter. Pushin, blowing, and shoveling snow!


----------



## skutflut

Pathfinder13 said:


> No.. Ski Wax on the INSIDE surface of the chute to make the snow fly without friction drag. Of course, the paint should be decent in there for the wax. Ski Wax is formulated for durability and super slippery at cold temperature.
> 
> Whatever spray you want anywhere else.
> 
> I use regular car wax on the outsise surfaces. Like Kit or Turtle wax or whatever brand you happen to be using.


Ski wax would probably last a lot longer than a liquid spray. Doesn't ski wax require a hot application, with an iron or something?


----------



## yarcraftman

Question on fluid film all. 

Doesn't this stuff drip all over your driveway or garage floor after you spray it on? It looks so much like a liquid that it would just slowly keep dripping everywhere? Just curious. 

I just used a Meguiars car wax NXT on my snowblowers but they are new still.


----------



## Stevebass4

r2d said:


> Fluid film! Buy it in a spray can, or with a applicator brush or a gallon. You'll Start Using It everywhere! Great to use on everything before you store your blower too. I use it on a fleet of toro single stage blowers. No clogging here. They are subjected to salt and calcium chloride every snowfall. Great for rust prevention too. Keeps nuts and bolts easy to take on and off when things break. Love the stuff. I put it on my samwiches too. I'm silly like that! Well.........that's a lie. But I have coated some outdoor metal sconces and they look like new year round. Ok. I'm done. Looking forward to winter. Pushin, blowing, and shoveling snow!


 i use it as well BUT the stuff STINKS!!!


----------



## Stevebass4

yarcraftman said:


> Question on fluid film all.
> 
> Doesn't this stuff drip all over your driveway or garage floor after you spray it on? It looks so much like a liquid that it would just slowly keep dripping everywhere? Just curious.
> 
> I just used a Meguiars car wax NXT on my snowblowers but they are new still.


 i put a good coat on everything and then give it a light wipe down with a microfiber no dribs


----------



## r2d

Stevebass4 said:


> r2d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fluid film! Buy it in a spray can, or with a applicator brush or a gallon. You'll Start Using It everywhere! Great to use on everything before you store your blower too. I use it on a fleet of toro single stage blowers. No clogging here. They are subjected to salt and calcium chloride every snowfall. Great for rust prevention too. Keeps nuts and bolts easy to take on and off when things break. Love the stuff. I put it on my samwiches too. I'm silly like that! Well.........that's a lie. But I have coated some outdoor metal sconces and they look like new year round. Ok. I'm done. Looking forward to winter. Pushin, blowing, and shoveling snow!
> 
> 
> 
> i use it as well BUT the stuff STINKS!!!
Click to expand...

It smells a heck of a lot better than some of the stuff I use. Guess I've grown to like the smell!


----------



## Blue Hill

Will Pam help to stop the snow from sticking to my chute. Actually I asked her and she said that ordinarily, she'd love to help, but right now she's pretty busy with the Playboy photo shoot and all that jazz, so she wouldn't have time to help with my chute. :icon-dancingparty::signlol::signlol:
Sorry guys, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Tachead

I use Teflon Snow and Ice Repellent or Snow Jet. I have been meaning to try the Fluid Film too but, these have been working and the cans still arent empty.


----------



## Ryanc91

I personally use vegetable oil, worked like a charm


----------



## Plugger49

Fluid film has been around since the early 1940's('41 I think). The U.S. Navy is their biggest customer. They actually use it on the hulls of their ships. What's amazing is,they never advertised. There's a million uses,and up until of late- NO ONE knew of it??? It's like it was a secret. I sprayed it in a truck door lock that hadn't seen a key in over two decades(buddy tried EVERYTHING),waited a half hour-POP! I use it on my house vinyl windows,never have to do it again. Didn't mean to get carried away,sorry. No,I don't have stocks in,or own the company-wish I did.


----------



## alleyyooper

I have been using the dollar store veggie spray stuff on my single stage MTD. Works good.
Don't need it on the MTD 2 stage with impeller kit, have cleaned up some real slushy stuff and no plugging.

Ski wax! which one do you use? For cross country skis your supposed to match the was to the air temp and the snow conditions. 

Fluid flow! if your worried about dripping lay down some cardboard first. Stop by an appliance store and get a free box or two.


 Al


----------



## daniel58

*Non-stick coating for snowblower*



djlen said:


> I took my question regarding snow clogging the exit shoot to a repair shop for snow blowers. I was told by a number of people that you can use Pam or other non-stick sprays on the shoot and also on the tines to keep snow from building up during snow clearing.
> Has anyone tried this or other products for this purpose and if so how did it work?


I use the synthetic hard polymer cleaner wax called and known by the name NuFinish available in most auto parts chain outlet stores about $10 a bottle; its very highly effective and it actually lasts a very long time since its a very hard shell hard polymer synthetic wax that forms an impenetrable snow and ice shield durable hard shell protective coating; on a per application basis its very inexpensive since its highly durable and long lasting; I even tried applying some on my rear window glass on my mini-van to see how effective it was and water beads and rolls off the rear window glass on my mini-van and lasts even despite using my rear window glass wipers to try and wipe the coating off; it just simply lasts and does not come off; just go out and buy yourself a bottle of NuFinish to protect ones auto finish for at least one year's time and then also apply just a dime sized coating on a red auto wiper rag(no more) for the inside snow thrower intake blade housing area and thoroughly wipe down the inside surfaces and then also apply another dime sized coating on the same red auto wiper rap to wipe down all of the inside snow discharge chute housing areas also as well; you will thank me later trust me on this one.


----------



## PaulMys

I've been using Collinite 476s for years on my Truck and my Snow blowers. 



It lasts an entire year on the truck (although I apply it every 6 months), and it definitely lasts for an entire snow season on the blower here in NY. 



In addition, if you have a polymer chute, or other plastic pieces, Try a product called McKee's plastic trim restore. Simply incredible product that will bead water off of plastic pieces for well over a year.


----------



## JLawrence08648

PaulMys said:


> If you have a polymer chute, or other plastic pieces, Try a product called McKee's plastic trim restore. Simply incredible product that will bead water off of plastic pieces for well over a year.


Do you use any of the other McKee's products?


----------



## PaulMys

JLawrence08648 said:


> Do you use any of the other McKee's products?



Absolutely, but all on my truck/wife's Jeep. 



Awesome line of products.


----------

